# Does size matter?



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've force-fetched my dog on pigeons and chukar. But as we moved into ducks we've hit a roadblock. It seems like these farm ducks I have access to are too big. Is that possible? 

I use the Jon Hann method from Perfection Kennel. Start with putting bird in mouth and holding. Gradually move to taking from hand and then off table. Then on the ground. Has worked well for upland. 

But with ducks it feels like I'm stretching his mouth to get the duck in there. And then he won't hold it. Possible the duck is too big, or am I just dealing with stubbornness? I'm inclined to think stubborn.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

What breed/how large is your dog? I think about any sized hunting breed should be able to hold a duck. I grew up hunting over a 35 lb Springer Spaniel that was a duck hunting machine. And I had a female lab that was 50 lbs. soaking wet, and she could pack averaged sized Canada geese, in her mouth, head up carrying them, not just dragging them along.

So I think you may be correct. It may be more stubbornness than anything. Or maybe your dog just doesn't like ducks for some reason. (taste, smell, texture of feathers, etc.) My father was a professional dog trainer most of his life, and so I was around literally thousands of hunting dogs as a kid. And it was fairly common for some dogs to just not like certain types of birds, and it didn't usually seem to be size related.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

He's a 50-lb vizsla. Thanks for the input. So I think he can do it, he's just fighting me on it. That means there's hope!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My French Bulldog has a hard time with ducks.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I also use the Jon Hann method, and there's no way a domestic duck is just too big for your 50lbs viszla. That is classic avoidance.


----------

